# speed-hack



## GhettoBuddhist (Apr 28, 2003)

this is a very usful pogram for almoste anything u want to go sssslllloooowwww or fast but if u want to use it with the internet u need to run it befor u open your browser ok have fune just go to http://groups.msn.com/DjWeApOn/Documents/ProGrAmZ/SpeedHack.zip and if dat dont work just e-mail me at [email protected] and in the subject type speed-hack and ill send it to u


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

Link doesn't work. 
What exactly does this do? Sounds like bull from the bit of info you posted. First off your computer can only go as fast as its hardware, and your internet speed is determined by hardware, servers, and your ISP.


----------



## AtreideS (Aug 20, 2001)

Have a look at the page here, http://au.msnusers.com/DjWeApOn/addyourprogramz.msnw?fc_p=/Add your Programz it's a list of all the programs on the website that was listed before. They all sound a little dodgy to me. 
I'd be careful about this so called speed hack. Maybe its a speed hack because it opens all your ports and shuts down your firewall, so your a speedy hack for any script kiddie?


----------



## AtreideS (Aug 20, 2001)

The whole site at http://au.msnusers.com/DjWeApOn/ seems to be dedicated to kids determined to 'hack' into NeoPets. I'm not sure why anyone would want to do that anyway?


----------



## GhettoBuddhist (Apr 28, 2003)

i use to be into all that hacking stuff but im not anymore and the program is varry good it dosent do anything bad it just makes dtuff faster or slower like if u have a game thats realy fast and its hard to beat just slow it down with the speen hack or vice versa but if u dont want it your loss but its a great tool u can run a scan and every thing but if u do find anything wrong plz tell me cuz i dont want it to mess up my computer


----------



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

This is a good one.. called speedload.
http://www.angelfire.com/falcon/speedload/speedload.htm

Makes a dramatic difference in loading, but it's in beta, so beware....


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

Its Neopets cheaters are even a load of crap!
The working progz that are there are not written by that person, they probably just wrote that they made it using ResHacker.
Notice how there are screenshots of the programs that aren't released or even almost done? Such a coincidence they are done in Visual Basic where you can create a layout with not 1 line of code.

Its not that hard to cheat neopets


----------



## GhettoBuddhist (Apr 28, 2003)

im not sure what any of that means but its just a good program ok i dont use it for neopets cuz thats cheating and i could get my account iced


----------



## Svenmonkey (Mar 29, 2003)

I'm surprised you people play Neopets at all...

You usually come across as folks who'd ignore that kind of stuff.


----------



## GhettoBuddhist (Apr 28, 2003)

neopets is my fave site in the world dose anyone else play neopets (don't use the speed hack on neopets u could get iced (frozen) so don't) yeah i really like neopets my user name is scarlet_torcher I'm in a great guild u should check it out


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

I dont play anymore.
My account was auto iced because opening Neopets in a frame is considered cheating. Whats up with that?!?


----------



## Svenmonkey (Mar 29, 2003)

My account got iced a few years ago because I always made fun of those dumb kids that made posts on the "chat" part of the site called "i need an internet boyfriend/girlfriend" and the like.


----------



## AtreideS (Aug 20, 2001)

My younger sister got into the NeoPets craze for about 2 weeks, then she was over it. I never bothered with it.
As for that "hacking site" I noticed a thread on the message board there titled "all you hackers leave the the hacking to the hackers", thats about when I knew the page was run by a bunch of kiddies. Don't even think they are at script kiddie level yet.


----------



## GhettoBuddhist (Apr 28, 2003)

talking about wanting a boy/girl friend isn't aloud anymore lol


----------



## AtreideS (Aug 20, 2001)

Hehe So I guess alot of kiddies now don't have any reason to play NeoPets anymore. They all turn to the WinMX teen chatrooms.


----------

